# sapo adsl



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I am looking for an email address for sapo adsl.

The one that I have used in the past is saying it is out of date and I cannot find a new one anywhere.

Also I have tried a question on my client account and that too says there is a problem and to try later.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sapo I believe like PT have closed access for customers by e-mail they'd rather you pay to telephone them or visit a shop


----------

